# Tech fans.



## lbzdually (Aug 26, 2011)

A couple of UGA fans were headed to Atlanta in their pickup truck to watch UGA battle Tech in their annual intrastate rivalry.  They noticed a car sitting on the side of the road broken down, so they stopped.  Turns out it was a couple guys who were Tech fans headed to the game also, so the UGA fans offered  to give them a lift.  They had to ride in the back of the truck because there was no room left in the cab.   A few miles down the road, a deer jumped out in front the truck and the driver swerved to miss it and ran his truck off into a river.  After the cab filled with water, the UGA fans managed to open the door and swim to shore, but the Tech fans did not make it and drowned sitting in the bed of the truck.  It turns out they did not know how to open the tailgate.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> A couple of UGA fans were headed to Atlanta in their pickup truck to watch UGA battle Tech in their annual intrastate rivalry.  They noticed a car sitting on the side of the road broken down, so they stopped.  Turns out it was a couple guys who were Tech fans headed to the game also, so the UGA fans offered  to give them a lift.  They had to ride in the back of the truck because there was no room left in the cab.   A few miles down the road, a deer jumped out in front the truck and the driver swerved to miss it and ran his truck off into a river.  After the cab filled with water, the UGA fans managed to open the door and swim to shore, but the Tech fans did not make it and drowned sitting in the bed of the truck.  It turns out they did not know how to open the tailgate.



This might be the stupidest thing I've ever read.


----------



## SGADawg (Aug 27, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> This might be the stupidest thing I've ever read.


I agree, you'd think even a Tech fan would be smarter than that.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 27, 2011)

Dang true story too.  

another true story, 

a tech fan was walking thru the dessert toting a car door. The Uga fan asked him why he was toting the car door, and the tech fan replied, because if I get hot I can roll the window down and cool off.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

I got a joke...  

My yard man, the McDonald's Fry Guy, and a Wal-Mart greeter were driving to a UGA game.....


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> I got a joke...
> 
> My yard man, the McDonald's Fry Guy, and a Wal-Mart greeter were driving to a UGA game.....



I guess the Tech fan couldn't go because he had more pizzas to deliver...


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 27, 2011)

also, this is no joke either.  I was on my to the UGA/Tech game last November. and stopped by this fast food restaurant to grab some food, and noticed the place was slam full of Tech fans. I was all decked out in my UGA garb, and noticed one other Dawg fan inside, it got deathly quiet so i broke the silence by speaking to the fellow UGa fan. I said  "man it's chilli outside" and as soon as I got the words out of my mouth all the Tech fans jumped and ran outside with their bowls and spoons.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I guess the Tech fan couldn't go because he had more pizzas to deliver...



I think you must be mistaken.  





Fans that smell like corn dogs should not make fun of others.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


>


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 27, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> This might be the stupidest thing I've ever read.



So you're saying it went  over your head?  I found a recent pic of you at a Tech game.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 27, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> This might be the stupidest thing I've ever read.



What did you think of doc's UGA joke, 2nd stupidest?


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> So you're saying it went  over your head?  I found a recent pic of you at a Tech game.



Ummm...  what?


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 27, 2011)

61-39-5


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

Heres a few


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

One nof my all time favorites!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> 61-39-5



You must not be too bright.  Im not talking football.  I'm just talking run of the mill fans.  We're better than you.  That simple.  Nothing personal.  Its just if you whipped out your credentials and I whipped out mine, you'd be behind the curve.   

Like I said, its nothing personal, I'm, no we are, just better than you.  So deal with it.  

Not to mention that we have alimited curriculum to recruit athletes and higher academic requirements, yet we've still managed to win twice as many National Championships as you guys.  How do you explain that?  I guess we just manage to make the most of our success.  

By the way, I got some weeds that need to be picked out by hand.  You work Sundays right?


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> You must not be too bright.  Im not talking football.  I'm just talking run of the mill fans.  We're better than you.  That simple.  Nothing personal.  Its just if you whipped out your credentials and I whipped out mine, you'd be behind the curve.
> 
> Like I said, its nothing personal, I'm, no we are, just better than you.  So deal with it.


 
  what a clown you are, you silly pencil pusher.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> what a clown you are, you silly pencil pusher.




Wanna bet on that?  Seriously?  Want to?


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> One nof my all time favorites!!! Go Dawgs!!



Be great if he was being original.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Wanna bet on that?  Seriously?  Want to?



Not a pencil pusher?  Oh, do tell us what you do.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Be great if he was being original.



 I think that was in order. Congrats on the last win CPJ has got against the Dawgs! 1-2 aint too bad!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Not a pencil pusher?  Oh, do tell us what you do.



Dont worry I think he just might!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> You must not be too bright.  Im not talking football.  I'm just talking run of the mill fans.  We're better than you.  That simple.  Nothing personal.  Its just if you whipped out your credentials and I whipped out mine, you'd be behind the curve.
> 
> Like I said, its nothing personal, I'm, no we are, just better than you.  So deal with it.
> 
> ...


It's GT bro.....


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Not a pencil pusher?  Oh, do tell us what you do.



I own a commercial construction company in Savannah.

Now... what do you do?


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 27, 2011)

Commercial real estate.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Commercial real estate.



Maybe yall could to some buisness together rex


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Maybe yall could to some buisness together rex



Maybe you could learn how to spell.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Commercial real estate.





Skyjacker said:


> Maybe you could learn how to spell.



Oh another spell checker... Thanks but being a dawg fan we aints got to no hows two spells. Alls weez haz two doo iz beet GT on tha fiield! BOSS!!!


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Oh another spell checker... Thanks but being a dawg fan we aints got to no hows two spells. Alls weez haz two doo iz beet GT on tha fiield! BOSS!!!



Serious question.  You think the people who were actually smart enough to graduate from UGA, are proud of fans such as yourself who couldn't get a degree there if you held a gun to Michael Adams' head?

You're probably not sure who Michael Adams is, are you?


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Serious question.  You think the people who were actually smart enough to graduate from UGA, are proud of fans such as yourself who couldn't get a degree there if you held a gun to Michael Adams' head?
> 
> You're probably not sure who Michael Adams is, are you?



Hey nerd boy, how do you "help a gun to someone's head. before you correct spelling you need to correct yourself on the proper use of words. Oh yeah that's coming from a Dawg fan.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 27, 2011)

Caught your mistake didn't ya, just before I called you out.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm proud of brownceluse and I'd hope anyone who held a gun to Adams head, would pistol whip him.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Hey nerd boy, how do you "help a gun to someone's head. before you correct spelling you need to correct yourself on the proper use of words. Oh yeah that's coming from a Dawg fan.



Thanks for proving my point dummy.  Don't get too drunk tonight.  Chucky Cheese is pretty busy on Sunday and no parent appreciates a guy who reeks of booze in a mouse suit.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 27, 2011)

You might be a Tech fan if someones says "Christmas is just around the corner and you run outside and look around the corner to see.

Or if you thought a quarter back was a refund.

Or if you were fired from the M&M factory for throwing away all the W's

Or if you sit on the tv and watch the couch.

Last but not least, Tech fans are so slow, it takes them 2 hours to watch 60 minutes.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Thanks for proving my point dummy.  Don't get too drunk tonight.  Chucky Cheese is pretty busy on Sunday and no parent appreciates a guy who reeks of booze in a mouse suit.



Dummy? Now why you want to go a start name calling?  trust me on this one, you don't want that. The mods will ban me.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Serious question.  You think the people who were actually smart enough to graduate from UGA, are proud of fans such as yourself who couldn't get a degree there if you held a gun to Michael Adams' head?
> 
> You're probably not sure who Michael Adams is, are you?


I just googled him, and I do now thanks! You have truly educated me tonight. As a dumb UGA fan I am truly humbled by your wealth of knowledge as your post show how smart you are and how dumb I am. You have shown everyone on this forum how smart you are. In addition to that I am truly a homer that can only dream of a degree from a top university as UGA. Also I cant change history.. We run this state, and I see in your post it kills you. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> You might be a Tech fan if someones says "Christmas is just around the corner and you run outside and look around the corner to see.
> 
> Or if you thought a quarter back was a refund.
> 
> ...



Don't ever let anyone tell you that you aren't an original, Slick.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Thanks for proving my point dummy.  Don't get too drunk tonight.  Chucky Cheese is pretty busy on Sunday and no parent appreciates a guy who reeks of booze in a mouse suit.



Don't worry bout me getting drunk, you just be careful at the gay bar. Didn't know you were a boy George fan.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Don't ever let anyone tell you that you aren't an original, Slick.



truth hurts don't it.  Slick.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

Ohh Lawd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's an original one just for you Skyjacker.

Tech fans are so stupid, they are actually proud to be TECH FANS.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> We run this state!



Scary isn't it?  Maybe you should do some more homework.  Guys who work at places with "lube" in the name don't deserve to take credit for running anything.  Much less the state.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> I'm proud of brownceluse and I'd hope anyone who held a gun to Adams head, would pistol whip him.



Thanks rex!


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Here's an original one just for you Skyjacker.
> 
> Tech fans are so stupid, they are actually proud to be TECH FANS.



emu, you're like my little pet redneck.  If you fetch ducks, I'm going to retire my dog and take you hunting instead.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Scary isn't it?  Maybe you should do some more homework.  Guys who work at places with "lube" in the name don't deserve to take credit for running anything.  Much less the state.


 I love it!!!! Yep just another dumb redneck uneducated HOMER Dawg fan!!!!!! Go Dawgs!!! Keep the post up your doing a fine job!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Scary isn't it?  Maybe you should do some more homework.  Guys who work at places with "lube" in the name don't deserve to take credit for running anything.  Much less the state.



I heard most of the politicians in the state went to Tech. Hmmm, you're right it is scary.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Fans that smell like corn dogs should not make fun of others.



Well, let's see.... the past two times our teams played each other:

LSU drilled GT 38-3 in the 2008 Chick-fil-a Bowl 

LSU beat GT 28-14 in the 2000 Peach Bowl 

Add 5 Division titles, 3 SEC Championships, and 2 National Championships on top of all that. 

So yeah, I think that pretty much gives me the right to talk smack to you nerds. 

You can go back to building your 7-11 now...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

I guess he's finished educateing us....


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well, let's see.... the past two times our teams played each other:
> 
> LSU drilled GT 38-3 in the 2008 Chick-fil-a Bowl
> 
> ...



Umm.... 
Gt versus LSU all time record is 12-6.  We have twice as many National Championships as you do.  We have more SEC championships than you do and we've been out of the SEC since the 60's  You can be quiet now.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 27, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Oh another spell checker... Thanks but being a dawg fan we aints got to no hows two spells. Alls weez haz two doo iz beet GT on tha fiield! *BOSS*!!!



Well, he at least has that part right !!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Well, he at least has that part right !!



There he is. You been lurking in here for a while now. 2009 joey! 2009!


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I guess he's finished educateing us....




LOL!  seriously?  Its educating, and that's hard to do when your education level stopped somewhere in middle school.  Still proud of this one Rex?  

Just because you like to use the laughing on the floor emoticons, doesn't make you a genius.  It just brings more attention to the fact that you're not that bright.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Don't worry bout me getting drunk, you just be careful at the gay bar. Didn't know you were a boy George fan.



Rut Roh - lets see if he gets a pass from the mods because he is a poochie !


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> LOL!  seriously?  Its educating, and that's hard to do when your education level stopped somewhere in middle school.  Still proud of this one Rex?
> 
> Just because you like to use the laughing on the floor emoticons, doesn't make you a genius.  It just brings more attention to the fact that you're not that bright.



You can correct spelling all you want. It will never change the fact that your team is dominated by UGA. I know it hurts, but I cant change history. Sometimes bottom feeders like myself get a crumb by a gem like yourself. Tonight has truly been an awsome time thus far. Thanks for showing up. Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Rut Roh - lets see if he gets a pass from the mods because he is a poochie !



I'm pretty sure there are no personal attacks as well


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> You can correct spelling all you want. It will never change the fact that your team is dominated by UGA. I know it hurts, but I cant change history. Sometimes bottom feeders like myself get a crumb by a gem like yourself. Tonight has truly been an awsome time thus far. Thanks for showing up. Go Dawgs!!!!!



I'll take this as a victory.  Bye.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> I'll take this as a victory.  Bye.



Vitory?? Over what? That you have corected my spelling!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

I guess he's done. It's amazeing how they show up in here right before kickoff.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Vitory?? Over what? That you have corected my spelling!



You're too easy.   How did you figure out this internet thing anyway?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> You're too easy.   How did you figure out this internet thing anyway?



Actually I havent. I'm learning as I go. Sometimes I amaze myself. Boss!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Umm....
> Gt versus LSU all time record is 12-6.  We have twice as many National Championships as you do.  We have more SEC championships than you do and we've been out of the SEC since the 60's  You can be quiet now.



Actually the all-time record is 12-7. And the teams haven't played since 1963 prior to 2000 bowl game. 

But you're wrong on the National Championships: GT has won 6 but only recognizes 4 (1917, 1928, 1952, 1990) LSU has won 7 but only recognizes 3 (1958, 2003, 2007). That doesn't equate to "twice as many". 

And you're also wrong on SEC titles: GT has won 5 (1939, 1943, 1944, 1951, 1952) and LSU has won 10 (1935, 1936, 1958, 1961, 1970, 1986, 1988, 2001, 2003, 2007) Again, that doesn't add up to "more SEC championships". 

In the last decade or so, LSU (along with Georgia) has owned your team. What happened back prior to the 60's doesn't mean a thing these days. 

Meanwhile your team is the definition of mediocrity. Bottom-line is that your team is an irrelevant player in an irrelevant conference. Your only recent success was stripped away from you. GT is a joke.

So do us all a favor... know what you're talking about before you go running your mouth and make yourself look ignorant.

Have a nice day! ~ Les


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Boss!



Well at least you got that part right. Nighty Night Watson.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Well at least you got that part right. Nighty Night Watson.



Who is Watson Boss? Care to explain?


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Actually the all-time record is 12-7. And the teams haven't played since 1963 prior to 2000 bowl game.
> 
> But you're wrong on the National Championships: GT has won 6 but only recognizes 4 (1917, 1928, 1952, 1990) LSU has won 7 but only recognizes 3 (1958, 2003, 2007). That doesn't equate to "twice as many".
> 
> ...



First off GT claims 4.  The only ones that are recognized.  I was counting Southern and SIAA championships because that was the precursor to the SEC.  But all being fair, when we left the SEC, we had more SEC titles than LSU.  

And I was a game off, the record is 12-7.  Congrats on your last two wins, but you still lose on every measure.  So before you go hammering me on being ignorant, dont pick a fight you can't win.  Bye Bye.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Actually the all-time record is 12-7. And the teams haven't played since 1963 prior to 2000 bowl game.
> 
> But you're wrong on the National Championships: GT has won 6 but only recognizes 4 (1917, 1928, 1952, 1990) LSU has won 7 but only recognizes 3 (1958, 2003, 2007). That doesn't equate to "twice as many".
> 
> ...



Your wasting your time Randy.n He cant argue facts. He can just point out mis spelled words.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Your wasting your time Randy.n He cant argue facts. He can just point out mis spelled words.



How about this fact:
GT:  4 National Championships.
UGA:  2

Sleep on that one Watson and get back to me in the morning after you've refreshed your brain with a full nights sleep.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> How about this fact:
> GT:  4 National Championships.
> UGA:  2
> 
> Sleep on that one Watson and get back to me in the morning after you've refreshed your brain with a full nights sleep.



I guess i'm caught up in the overall record between the two teams! Sorry... I know it doesnt make it any easier for you. One would think so, but I guess not. Go Dawgs!! Boss!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> First off GT claims 4.  The only ones that are recognized.  I was counting Southern and SIAA championships because that was the precursor to the SEC.  But all being fair, when we left the SEC, we had more SEC titles than LSU.
> 
> And I was a game off, the record is 12-7.  Congrats on your last two wins, but you still lose on every measure.  So before you go hammering me on being ignorant, dont pick a fight you can't win.  Bye Bye.



38-3  

I'm glad we ruined your season, punked your coach, and made that triple option offense look stupid on national TV.

But hey, cheer up.... basketball season is coming. 

Don't forget your pocket protector...


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 38-3
> 
> I'm glad we ruined your season, punked your coach, and made that triple option offense look stupid on national TV.
> 
> ...



Congrats..  wanna corndog?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 38-3
> 
> I'm glad we ruined your season, punked your coach, and made that triple option offense look stupid on national TV.
> 
> ...


Now he has to worry about UGA in that sport too!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Congrats..  wanna corndog?



No thanks.... we have this instead.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> No thanks.... we have this instead.



 Please dont stick to the facts. He doesnt like that. He might try to tell you have a middle school education or you work in a place that has a word such as lube in it... He might even tell you dont even know who your school president is or something.. Oh wait did you got to LSU? Every year they show up!!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Thanks for proving my point dummy.  Don't get too drunk tonight.  Chucky Cheese is pretty busy on Sunday and no parent appreciates a guy who reeks of booze in a mouse suit.



hey Lily pad guy, I wonder will the mods let this slide because he's just so smart.  Hmmm, In my post I never DIRECTLY made a PERSONAL attack, unlike this one. 



So good try lily pad.  You too prove my point about the brightness of Tech fans.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> hey Lily pad guy, I wonder will the mods let this slide because he's just so smart.  Hmmm, In my post I never DIRECTLY made a PERSONAL attack, unlike this one.
> 
> 
> 
> So good try lily pad.  You too prove my point about the brightness of Tech fans.



It must be hard posting from work with those big mouse gloves on your hands.  How do you do it?


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Please dont stick to the facts. He doesnt like that.



I stuck to the facts.  Like the fact that you can't spell or use correct grammar.  What exactly am I disputing?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> I stuck to the facts.  Like the fact that you can't spell or use correct grammar.  What exactly am I disputing?



LSU 38 - GT 3 

Even with your sliderule, you can't dispute that.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> LSU 38 - GT 3
> 
> Even with your sliderule, you can't dispute that.



No I can't.  But it didn't surprise me.  I went to that game and the Peach Bowl in 2000.  The one in 2000 really hurt.  The one in 2008, I think we were a little lucky to be there.  I like Paul Johnson but I don't care what offense you run, you can't win with 260lb tackles.  Got to get bigger lineman who can play in his system if you're going to beat the big boys.  Nebraska proved it can be done.  Paul Johnson is slowly putting that together.  

We got a young QB true freshman who supposedly can actually throw and complete the ball, so it will be interesting to see the offense come together with that aspect.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 28, 2011)

A tech fan posted a joke about UGA and UGA fans just shrugged it off.  I post a tech joke and the Techies come in on full attack mode.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 28, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Don't worry bout me getting drunk, you just be careful at the gay bar. Didn't know you were a boy George fan.



Well, my theory was right. Poochies are above the rules !! Who would have thunk !!!


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 28, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Well, my theory was right. Poochies are above the rules !! Who would have thunk !!!



well lilly pad, my theory is right, ya'll are a bunch of tattle tale girlies men.


skyjacker, it must be hard to live with yourself for being a tech fan.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 28, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Well, my theory was right. Poochies are above the rules !! Who would have thunk !!!



You think it's not against the rules to call someone a dummy?  who'd a thunk it.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Congrats..  wanna corndog?



Now that's funny !!  Corndog


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> I stuck to the facts.  Like the fact that you can't spell or use correct grammar.  What exactly am I disputing?


Seems the only thing that you like to dispute is spelling. Probably becuase your teams is less then stellar against UGA. As a regular on here it seems that people like you fly in and fly out all the time. Exspecialy this time of year. You have proven to everyone that has read anything on this thread that you are smarter than everyone else. So you think. You trying to make someone else look stupid has only made yourself look like a fool.  I'm sure of that. Again I think you for stopping by, because you have definatly made yourself look great. Again I am so sorry that UGA owns GT. Again I cant change history so that leaves you and your team as the least best team in our great state. No roll on with some more of your post. They make you look so smart.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> You think it's not against the rules to call someone a dummy?  who'd a thunk it.



I'm sure he has had many pm's from the mods.. As stated above personal attacks are against the rules too.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> A tech fan posted a joke about UGA and UGA fans just shrugged it off.  I post a tech joke and the Techies come in on full attack mode.



I cant beleive these boys. Some of them need their mommas!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I cant beleive these boys. Some of them need their mommas!!!



Ok, you made your stalking post. Run on back to your Offical safe room !!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Ok, you made your stalking post. Run on back to your Offical safe room !!



Better stop it.... I will tell a mod......


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Seems the only thing that you like to dispute is spelling. Probably becuase your teams is less then stellar against UGA. As a regular on here it seems that people like you fly in and fly out all the time. Exspecialy this time of year. You have proven to everyone that has read anything on this thread that you are smarter than everyone else. So you think. You trying to make someone else look stupid has only made yourself look like a fool.  I'm sure of that. Again I think you for stopping by, because you have definatly made yourself look great. Again I am so sorry that UGA owns GT. Again I cant change history so that leaves you and your team as the least best team in our great state. No roll on with some more of your post. They make you look so smart.



Its kind of easy to make myself look smart when you keep responding to me.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Its kind of easy to make myself look smart when you keep responding to me.



Thats what i thought. Tuck and run. You know yall suck! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Thats what i thought. Tuck and run. You know yall suck! Go Dawgs!



How do you "tuck and run" on a message board?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> How do you "tuck and run" on a message board?



 Keep up the great post's techie..  I know I know facts are just that. Facts!


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Keep up the great post's techie..  I know I know facts are just that. Facts!



rofl:


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> rofl:


Very good. techie.. Very good.  Did I mis spell anything?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 28, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Very good. techie.. Very good.  Did I mis spell anything?



Keep posting, you will !!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 28, 2011)

You guys are so entertaining that I just cancelled Cinamax.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Keep posting, you will !!



Maybe I will get this correct. 2009!!!!!!! Yall still have your rings though.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 28, 2011)

Tech Sucks!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 28, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Tech Sucks!!!



Wow, they are still letting you post ! What a shock ! But we all know poochies live above the rules !!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 29, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Maybe you could learn how to spell.



Umm...check your own first.  See below.



Skyjacker said:


> You must not be too bright.  Im not talking football.  I'm just talking run of the mill fans.  We're better than you.  That simple.  Nothing personal.  Its just if you whipped out your credentials and I whipped out mine, you'd be behind the curve.
> 
> Like I said, its nothing personal, I'm, no we are, just better than you.  So deal with it.
> 
> ...



alimited?  What word is that?  



Skyjacker said:


> How about this fact:
> GT:  4 National Championships.
> UGA:  2



Wait...I thought you said above that this was about fans, not wins/NCs.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I guess the Tech fan couldn't go because he had more pizzas to deliver...



did you go searching for the 3 ugliest LSU girls you could find?  good grief, those girls look like death standing on a corner eating onions...


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 29, 2011)

Finally doc has came out of hiding..


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 29, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Wow, they are still letting you post ! What a shock ! But we all know poochies live above the rules !!!!



Uh  yea, If jacker can still post, so can I.  I never made a direct personal attack. He called me a dummy.  

dang and I thought Techies were supposed to be smart.  Guess I was wrong.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 29, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Wow, they are still letting you post ! What a shock ! But we all know poochies live above the rules !!!!



BTW, does it bother you THAT bad that I post here?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Uh  yea, If jacker can still post, so can I.  I never made a direct personal attack. He called me a dummy.
> 
> dang and I thought Techies were supposed to be smart.  Guess I was wrong.





emusmacker said:


> BTW, does it bother you THAT bad that I post here?



liljoey has always had a problem with the facts. I think we know where the personal attacks started from....


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 29, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> BTW, does it bother you THAT bad that I post here?



Not at all. I enjoy the banter !


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> liljoey has always had a problem with the facts. I think we know where the personal attacks started from....




Well Robin, where's Batman ?  It's very unusual for him not to post just befor or just after !!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Well Robin, where's Batman ?  It's very unusual for him not to post just befor or just after !!



Do you feel lonely without Skyjacker?  2009 liljoey. 2009 was a great year! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 29, 2011)

Tech fans- I,m not good with math- I,m a UGA fan.
Help me out- 
Has UGA beat Tech 9 out of the last 10 yrs? 
Or, is it  10 out of 11.
And please calculate what winning percentage that is.
Keep it simple - just round it off.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 29, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> He called me a dummy.



I wasn't making a personal attack, I was just stating the obvious.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 29, 2011)

Twiggbuster said:


> Tech fans- I,m not good with math- I,m a UGA fan.
> Help me out-
> Has UGA beat Tech 9 out of the last 10 yrs?
> Or, is it  10 out of 11.
> ...




Here's one for you...

4 National Championships is TWICE as many as 2 national championships.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 29, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Here's one for you...
> 
> 4 National Championships is TWICE as many as 2 national championships.



1917, 1928, 1952 and 1990.  90 is worth talking about, but you weren't even born when tech won the other titles.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 29, 2011)

Twiggbuster said:


> Tech fans- I,m not good with math- I,m a UGA fan.
> Help me out-
> Has UGA beat Tech 9 out of the last 10 yrs?
> Or, is it  10 out of 11.
> ...



Sure Twig. 4 - 2 = 2 That's 2 more MNC than the mutts will ever have.  Can I help you with any thing else ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## doenightmare (Aug 29, 2011)

Man - things seem especially nasty this year. My theory is the economy and the heat have folks riled up. I won't question anybodies intelligence or sexual orientation but ugay is the most under achieving program in the history of college football. In the state with the 4th best talent in the whole country, the only modern NC was due to one great player. Without Herschel where would your legacy be? Go you hairy Broncos and THWg.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Man - things seem especially nasty this year. My theory is the economy and the heat have folks riled up. I won't question anybodies intelligence or sexual orientation but ugay is the most under achieving program in the history of college football. In the state with the 4th best talent in the whole country, the only modern NC was due to one great player. Without Herschel where would your legacy be? Go you hairy Broncos and THWg.


Great post. Thanks for stopping by! You know what team runs this state...


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Great post. Thanks for stopping by! You know what team runs this state...



If we base it on NC's won - yes I do. GA Southern!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Great post. Thanks for stopping by! You know what team runs this state...



We sure do !  "The little red engine that COULDN'T"


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> We sure do !  "The little gold engine that COULDN'T"


Fixed it for ya Go Dawgs!!


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Great post. Thanks for stopping by! You know what team runs this state...



Note- he did not dispute my basic premise. Just made a predictable bully reply. Unfortunately the bully is all bark.


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thwg!!


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 1, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Note- he did not dispute my basic premise. Just made a predictable bully reply. Unfortunately the bully is all bark.



UHHH,  OOKK,  didn't know we were talking about pee wee league football here, but I should have known, that's all techies know how to play, pee wee ball.

So, is the all mighty Paul Johnson gonna beat the Lowly Richt this yr?  Want to make a lil wager?   C'mon don't buzz away now man.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Note- he did not dispute my basic premise. Just made a predictable bully reply. Unfortunately the bully is all bark.



Bully?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Now the real reason Georgia Tech scheduled their game on Sept 1st... 


They all wanted to be free to attend this: http://dragoncon.org 







Anyone want to guess who that masked man is???


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Now the real reason Georgia Tech scheduled their game on Sept 1st...
> 
> 
> They all wanted to be free to attend this: http://dragoncon.org
> ...


Becareful Les. They will acuse the mods as being partial to LSU fans too!!!!  But I think I know who is in that pic though.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Becareful Les. They will acuse the mods as being partial to LSU fans too!!!!  But I think I know who is in that pic though.



He sore does have a nice breast plate in that bounty hunter get-up.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> He sore does have a nice breast plate in that bounty hunter get-up.



He sore do!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> He sore do!!!!!



Live long and prosper Bossman...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Live long and prosper Bossman...



choot. u now et How about my new avatar. Saint richt!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

I smell nerds...


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 1, 2011)

I believe the mutts are getting in on the Dragoncon bandwagon with those Power Ranger uni's !!  It's part of CMR's dream team plan !!  Dragoncon parade in the morning and losing in the dome at night. Enjoy !!


----------



## matthewsman (Sep 1, 2011)

*cool*



Skyjacker said:


> Be great if he was being original.



His teeth match the yellow on his jersey


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 2, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> I wasn't making a personal attack, I was just stating the obvious.



Thanks for setting the standard ... dummy!


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 2, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Thanks for setting the standard ... dummy!



Dang mud, you stated the obvious.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't wait until this place get's really REALLY quiet around 10 pm tomorrow night.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I can't wait until this place get's really REALLY quiet around 10 pm tomorrow night.



So you saying that UGA is going to loose? Win or loose you know i'll still be around


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 2, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> So you saying that UGA is going to loose? Win or loose you know i'll still be around



I'm saying UGA is going to lose.    I know you will still be around, the thing is losing to boise tomorrow doesn't really change anything.  Let's put it this way, there is no way the dawgs are winning the national championship this year.  NO WAY, so the best you can hope for is SEC east and SEC championship game.  So, losing to Boise isn't going to change a thing.  The big game is next week.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm saying UGA is going to lose.    I know you will still be around, the thing is losing to boise tomorrow doesn't really change anything.  Let's put it this way, there is no way the dawgs are winning the national championship this year.  NO WAY, so the best you can hope for is SEC east and SEC championship game.  So, losing to Boise isn't going to change a thing.  The big game is next week.



After last year I would be very happy with winning the east. Just making it to the SEC champ. would be awsome. But loosing to Boise would still hurt. Just glad it's here..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 2, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> After last year I would be very happy with winning the east. Just making it to the SEC champ. would be awsome. But loosing to Boise would still hurt. Just glad it's here..



Amen, we had essentially a practice game last night.  I'm looking forward to playing KU week 3 and getting some revenge from that embarrassing game we played over there last year.

Oh and turn on the Baylor game, their QB is ridiculous.  5 TDs so far.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Amen, we had essentially a practice game last night.  I'm looking forward to playing KU week 3 and getting some revenge from that embarrassing game we played over there last year.
> 
> Oh and turn on the Baylor game, their QB is ridiculous.  5 TDs so far.



 I told the wife that i would let her have the tv tonight. She knows that she wont be able to have it for a few months Glad to hear that TCU has their hands full though!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 2, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I told the wife that i would let her have the tv tonight. She knows that she wont be able to have it for a few months Glad to hear that TCU has their hands full though!



Smart move!  Good luck tomorrow, hope you don't get any calls and get to watch it.  I'm outa here.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Smart move!  Good luck tomorrow, hope you don't get any calls and get to watch it.  I'm outa here.



Me too!!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 2, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> So you saying that UGA is going to loose? Win or loose you know i'll still be around



I think the mutts may win tomorrow Either way - yeah we know your still going to be around.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 2, 2011)

There is no "4" and there is no "2", for real!!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

The real reasons Tech fans like their games to be played on Thursdays...










They wanna be able to make it in the parade on Saturday.


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't know.  I wouldn't mind being the meat in the Ms. Captain America sandwich.


----------

